# Just Back From Costa Rica



## suzanne (May 29, 2008)

We spent 11 days in three different parts of the country. First 4 days was at the Best Western Jaco Beach Resort & Spa. This was a RCI Timeshare exchange. The resort itself was nice. We were in a hotel style room, part of a one bedroom lockoff. It had two double beds (the hardest bed I ever tried to sleep on), tv, coffee maker, large bathroom with tub/shower. The resort is older but seems to be kept up well. The grounds were very pretty large pool. Beach Bar and restaurant that was open for specific hours for breakfast, lunch and dinner. They offer AI but its not mandatory. We tried it for dinner and decided a sandwich from the beach bar was a whole lot better food. We found that everywhere we went the food was not the greatest and we tried it all from fancy to street vendors. The street vendor's was the best overall.

Jaco Beach itself is not a pretty town, the beach there is not a sand beach, its very rocky. The people were friendly both at the resort and the shops we went in. Its a surf town, but it was pretty empty while we were there. It was the beginning of the rainy season, but we only had rain in the late afternoon. We went on the Pacific Tram. It was really great. We saw posion dart frogs and white faced monkeys from the tram.

From Jaco we toook the Interbus to Arenal Volcano area. Here we stayed in a cabina (cabin) at the Arenal Parasio Resort and Spa (not a timeshare) Our cabina had a glassed in porch that looked straight at the volcano. The resort was nice, the cabinas were cute. They are made of all hardwoods. They have a small fridge, coffee pot and a huge bath with shower (no tub), two double beds. The resort has 13 hot springs on site with several more being developed. We also did the onsite Zipline. It has 12 platforms and was a blast even for this 60 year old lady. We did the Cana Negro River Float and really enjoyed the area. We did not get to see the lava flow due to the afternoon rains.

From Arenal we took the Interbus to the Ramada Herradura Resort close to the San Jose Airport. The resort is large with casino, three restaraunts, several swimming pools and hot tubs. We had a large unit with king size bed, coffee pot, mini bar, room service, huge bathroom. The room was very nice. The food in all three restaurants was just mediocre at best. This was the only place we stayed that the staff was not very friendly. We did two tours from here one to LaPaz Waterfalls & Gardens, it was very beautiful. The second was to the Poaz Volcano, Doka Coffee Plantation and the town of Sarchi. The coffee tour was very good. The volcano was fogged in so we could not see it. Sarchi was for shopping for souviners. Its where all the furniture is made in Costa Rica.

All in all it was a good trip. The only complaint that I had was they only give one bath towel per guest and the lack of washcloths, none of the resorts seemed to know what they are, as we never got one at any of the three resorts we stayed at. 

I know that several TUGGERS have gone and can't wait to go back, for us it was a one time trip. We enjoyed it, was glad we went but have no plans to return. There are just too many other places we have not been.

Suzanne


----------



## honeybunney (May 30, 2008)

*Deet*

Thanks for your review of your trip to Costa Rica.  I'm planning to go there in the end of July.  My biggest concern is the mosquitoes.  Did you have any problems?  I bought some Off with 25% deet.  Should that do the job and is it okay to spray it on the kids?  Anyone who has had any experience with the spray, I would appreciate any feedback.  Thanks.


----------



## ValHam (Jun 1, 2008)

I just came back from Costa rica - second trip - The mosquitos can be a concern - I found the spray works but I prefer the wipes in the package -more expensive but easier to handle - That spray is real hard on the system - My daughter is going back to Costa Rica Saturday and I got her lots of off wipes -


----------



## suzanne (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't know why, but we were in 3 different areas of the country and were never bothered by bugs of any kind. I read about the bugs and took the bug spray with 25% deet with me because if there are bugs around I seem to attract them. I never had to use it anywhere. I would be very careful using it on children but I have used it before without any problems.

 We were there from May 16 thru May 26 the rains were just starting, in fact most of the country was having drought issues. We saw one town up at the Cana Negro River Area where they were hauling in water for the people and feed for the cattle. The guide said they had lost over 200 cows the day before due to the drought. The people in that area have wells for water and since they had not had any rain their wells were running dry. It was very sad to see that happening. 

Suzanne


----------



## bailey (Jun 2, 2008)

Was there last March and never had any problems with mosquitoes.


----------



## Canuck (Jun 4, 2008)

Spent 3 months in Costa Rica, only had a bug problem in the far South....nasty big bugs that took chunks out of us   !!  Otherwise in other areas of the country we were fine.


----------



## SciTchr (Jun 8, 2008)

*Also back from Costa Rica*

Reading Suzanne's nice review of her trip reminded me of our recent trip and I thought I would post some info, as well. We spent 17 days in three areas. We took a red eye into San Jose and checked into the Adventure Inn between San Jose and the airport. I recommend this hotel. Costa Rican friends picked us up at the AI and took us for a tour of the countryside near Alejuela and then to Poas Volcano. It was a very clear day and they said they had never had a better view of the crater. Lucky for us.

The next day we took a 3 day trip to Tortuguero National Park with Costa Rica Expeditions. Took a van there and toured a banana plantation. The boat ride to Tortugo Lodge and Gardens was about 2 hours and very fun. The hotel was the best in the area from what we saw. Loved it! Flew back to San Jose. CR Expeditions is a great company and we would use them again.

We rented a car in San Jose and drove through the mountains to Arenal. We were renting a friend's home that overlooks Lake Arenal and the volcano. One night I woke to rumbling noises and from the bedroom window we watched lava coming out of the top of Arenal Volcano and out of the sides. It was remarkable and frightening at the same time. The locals say they love it when the volcano "talks" as it relieves pressure. While in the area we did the Hanging Bridge tour. If you do this, go as early as you can get up to get into a smaller group. They said fewer people go to the early one. Good tour! We also went to Ecotermales Hotsprings. It is a family owned place with beautiful gardens and 7 pools. You get a dinner/lunch with your entrance. Wonderful spot. Would go again for sure.

Next we drove to Playas del Coco on the Guanacaste coast. We were staying in a friend's condo there. We went to many of the beaches nearby and liked them all. We especially liked Nascasol near the Four Seasons resort and Playa Conchal. Our friends gave us a pass to use Condovac on a day basis and we went a few times. It is a timeshare resort also. We liked the resort. Good lunches and a pretty nice beach. We did not get to see inside the rooms. I had a massage there. Not a bad place to stay at all. We visited the nearby volcano called Rincon something. Went on a zipline there.

We loved our trip to Costa Rica so much that we are planning to go again next February. Great weather then. Never saw mosquitos, but we had our Deet just in case.


----------



## honeybunney (Jul 6, 2008)

*grocery store*

Has anyone been to the grocery stores in Costa Rica?  I will be flying into Liberia Airport and there's a grocery store "Jumbo" there.  Has anyone been there and how big is it?


----------



## Canuck (Jul 7, 2008)

Honeybunny,

I have family here right now visiting from Cosat Rica/San Jose.  I just sent you a PM.


----------



## suzanne (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi just checked and your PM has not shown up yet. Please try to resend and I will respond as soon as I receive it.

Suzanne


----------



## travelgurl4life (Dec 9, 2008)

*hi*



bailey said:


> Was there last March and never had any problems with mosquitoes.



I have been to CR for 4 times. Just got problem with mosquitoes once. I guess it depends on what season you've been there.


----------



## 4smkj4 (Jan 21, 2009)

honeybunney said:


> Thanks for your review of your trip to Costa Rica.  I'm planning to go there in the end of July.  My biggest concern is the mosquitoes.  Did you have any problems?  I bought some Off with 25% deet.  Should that do the job and is it okay to spray it on the kids?  Anyone who has had any experience with the spray, I would appreciate any feedback.  Thanks.



Deet is excellent for mosquites and is safe for kids. My wife has been using it for years. Dave ( Former USFS volunteer camphost)


----------

